# Happy Bunny



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Having had my new VM TiVo installed on Friday I am a very happy bunny today.

Although Rob from VM did not arrive until 2pm when I was expecting him to arrive that morning, the install went pretty smoothly once base had updated my profile to accept the TiVo.

Rob confirmed that there were some who had received personalised peanut remotes and got a free box, although a colleague of his had paid full price to get his.

I thought it would be so different from an S1 as to be completely different but no, it is similar enough to feel similar.

All in all I like it and the transition to the new colour scheme and tabulated EPG has been okay.

Just cannot wait for the TiVo app.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Bunny?


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

justen_m said:


> Bunny?


This is a Brit expression as in 'not a happy bunny'.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

See also... "not a happy camper"


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

I think that Justen's refering to the TCF user Bunny who has recently been starting threads over in Happy Hour. That user claims to be a Brit (has posted images and such which validates that claim) and posts with a very juvenile style.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Okay. I don't stray out of the UK forums much, so I didn't know that


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

pteronaut said:


> I think that Justen's refering to the TCF user Bunny who has recently been starting threads over in Happy Hour. That user claims to be a Brit (has posted images and such which validates that claim) and posts with a very juvenile style.


:up:
Sorry for the confusion.


----------

